# Mosquitoes and Chickens



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Does anyone here have any idea if mosquitoes affect chickens? We have them bad this year and they are attacking my dogs, I'm just wondering it it could cause issues with the chickens.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

They are horrible here to , especially around the coop. I have no clue if they are bad or not, I'm crossing my fingers that they are just annoying.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Good question I would like to know too!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone have any idea? It seems they are too small for the chickens to eat effectively.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

West ole virus can be passed that way.. The local government uses chickens here to test for it


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Jeremysbrinkman said:


> West ole virus can be passed that way.. The local government uses chickens here to test for it


West Nile? Oh my that is bad, very bad stuff. Are there any natural products to repel them from the chickens? I will check with my local feed store which stocks alot of organic, natural products and update if they have anything.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

The good news is west Nike does not live in chickens long but the local government draws blood from the chickens to test because after they are bitten by a mosquito that carries west Nile the chickens develop antibodies. It does take them about a week to do so and makes it hard to transmit the disease but it is a possibility. I do not know of anyway to repel them other than to make sure there is no standing water for the Mosquitos to breed in and maybe planting some beneficial herbs around the coop and run to help repel them


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Local feed store is out of the product they usually carry but said anything with garlic oil, citronella oil, thyme, rosemary, or lavender oil will repel them. Here is a link to Lisa Steele's natural remedies from her Fresh Eggs Daily blog. http://www.fresh-eggs-daily.com/2012/04/natural-pest-control.html


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I'll give it a try. It's so bad we can hardly be outside.


----------



## MichiganJay (Apr 18, 2013)

We have them horrible in Michigan right now to. I see the Chickens running all over catching and eating them. I am going to buy a bug light my neighbor has one and he claims it helps.


----------



## jmw283 (Jun 5, 2013)

Woodruff lots of woodruff the chickens won't eat it and it is a natural insect repelant. This herb likes moist areas so if u do plant it around the coop just keep it watered


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I've never heard of it but will give it a try.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

You can buy plants like lemon grass and plant them in hanging pots and hang them around the yard or In the coop to repel mosquitoes.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Austin said:


> Anyone have any idea? It seems they are too small for the chickens to eat effectively.


Last night my BOs were free ranging with me siting and watching. On the second try a hen peck a mosquito right out of the air.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Mine don't seem to notice them at all.


----------



## Rooster boy (Mar 4, 2018)

GratefulGirl said:


> West Nile? Oh my that is bad, very bad stuff. Are there any natural products to repel them from the chickens? I will check with my local feed store which stocks alot of organic, natural products and update if they have anything.


Honly heck oh my gosh!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Where do you live with mosquitos that bad?


----------



## George Mikkelsen (Mar 1, 2018)

Yes mosquitoes do affect chicken.


----------

